# Frames Border ausblenden



## Grisu (23. März 2002)

Moin ich hab mal ne Frage. Kann mir ienr von euh sagen wie man den Rahmen von Frames ausblendet? 
Für Hilfe wär ich dankbar Grisu


----------



## addïct (23. März 2002)

```
<frameset  cols="*,600,*" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" frameborder="0" border="0">
```


----------



## Grisu (23. März 2002)

Danke.


----------

